# Goodbye grill?



## HeyItsSara (May 23, 2021)

We are saying goodbye to our outdoor gas grill but aren’t sure with what to replace it 

Is it hard to use a coal/hibatchi type grill?   Are there other choices?

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2021)

A gas grill is the easiest and quickest to use. It's pretty much like a stove top. I wouldn't say the others are HARD to use, just a bit more complicated.

Others have different benefits that you may appreciate. If cost is a factor, a charcoal is probably the choice. For ease of use, a gas grill.


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2021)

Charcoal / hibachi isn't hard to use, but it takes longer before you can cook and it takes a little getting used to. I have a gas grill and a hibachi. I haven't used the hibachi once, since we got the gas grill. I had intended to use it on occasion. I don't even remember if I have any charcoal.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 24, 2021)

Personally the Webber Kettle is my go-to grill/bbq appliance.  What I like about the Webber is that I can flame grill, smoke, roast, and bake, all on the same device.  I can cook with the lid om, or off, as needed to help control the temperature.  

As far as it taking longer, I put crumpled newspaper in the bottom of the grill, under the charcoal grate, and drizzle cooking oil on it.  I place the charcoal grate over it and arrange my charcoal for direct, or indirect cooking.  I put the cooking grate on top, and light the newspaper, with the bottom vents fully open.  I then prep the food that will be cooked on it.  By the time the food is prepped, the grill is hot, and I've disposed of some used cooking oil without having to use charcoal fluid, which if not completely burned off, can leave an off flavor.


There is a learning curve.  But it's an easy one.  At least it was for me.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 24, 2021)

I have the Weber Kettle and the Weber gas grill.  I use my gas grill the most except when I am using my charcoal grill the most.
Personally I like having both of them.
I have wanted to replace the kettle with the 26" model and the price is through the roof.
$250 I think while I can get the basic 22" kettle for around $100.
So my 20 year old 22" kettle still gets used a lot in the spring and summer.
And so will my Genesis B Silver gas grill.

Oh...I have a tunnel smoker, upright smoker and a Smokey Joe.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2021)

I like our gas grill because it's so easy to use and has a lot of surface area for cooking multiple foods. DH does the smoking. I'm glad I don't have to clean up the mess once it's done! [emoji16]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 24, 2021)

In the RV Community, the Blackstone Griddle is HUGE!!

https://blackstoneproducts.com/collections/griddles/products/17-tabletop-bundle

*Sara*, if you do live in NYC, you may have limited space for outdoor cooking.
This 17 inch Griddle is an idea.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 24, 2021)

Goodbye grill? Isn't that a song by Christopher Cross?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 24, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Goodbye grill? Isn't that a song by Christopher Cross?



Sailing, takes me away to where I've heard it could be
Sailfish grilling on the Q
Attached to he side rails...

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## HeyItsSara (May 27, 2021)

Ok all.  Thanks for contributing


----------



## jennyema (May 27, 2021)

I have a gas grill, a Weber Kettle and a Big Green Egg.

Gas is convenient but there's nothing like grilling over charcoal.

Once you get the hang of lighting it and timing, charcoal grills are very easy to use and much more versatile than a gasser, IMO.

Weber kettles are fairly inexpensive but excellent quality and a good choice for beginners and experienced grillers.

Hibachis are very small and I think that makes them impractical except for certain situations like the beach or on a balcony.


----------



## Janet H (May 27, 2021)

I had a Weber Smokey Joe for years  - table top sized charcoal grill.  It was great and held a surprising amount of food on the grill surface.  I noticed they come in seriously cool colors now: https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/...ey-joe-premium-charcoal-grill-14/1127701.html

Love the green


----------



## Vinylhanger (May 27, 2021)

I've been pondering a new grill.

So many choices.  Like the convenience of gas, want the taste of charcoal with the ease of pellets.

I've been looking at the gravity feed charcoal grills from Masterbuilt and Char-griller.

Char-griller has won out, but I can't find one to save my life.


----------



## bakechef (May 28, 2021)

For me, gas is the best option. I have a high deck without steps so, I'm not comfortable with having smoldering coals sitting around after cooking, especially since we tend to have strong storms in the evening here.  If I had a nice concrete patio, I'd have both!


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2021)

bakechef said:


> For me, gas is the best option. I have a high deck without steps so, I'm not comfortable with having smoldering coals sitting around after cooking, especially since we tend to have strong storms in the evening here.  If I had a nice concrete patio, I'd have both!



I agree. I sit on my wood deck watching my charcoal grill down on the stone patio.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 28, 2021)

Vinylhanger said:


> I've been pondering a new grill.
> 
> So many choices.  Like the convenience of gas, want the taste of charcoal with the ease of pellets.
> 
> ...



I took a look.  Yeh, I like the Chargril better too.  but $600.  The Webber is inly around $100, but you have to tend the fire.  Also, I don't know if either of the gravity fed grills would work with chunk charcoal, or wood chunks for smoking.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Vinylhanger (May 30, 2021)

They do.  In fact you want to use lump charcoal and you can add wood as well to the hopper.

I had actually decided to just go with a Weber premium kettle.  Was going to get it, then the water heater started leaking, needed to replace the supply and outlet piping, rerun some water lines, etc, today.

No grill for me for now.


----------



## Bitser (Aug 29, 2021)

I've got three Weber grills, but do most of my cooking on a cheap Sunbeam thingie with a rectangular shape, which I prefer to a round one.   







If you cook for one or two and don't like waiting for coals to get hot, you might fancy the BioLite campstove grill. Fueled by wood, it has a fan to generate high heat from a small combustion chamber.   Costs about $120.  The grill accessory costs about $60 and mounts quickly once the stove is hot.  






There's a flame spreader, but it does take minding to avoid a scorched burger.  Best fuel is non-resinous hardwood.  I use split hickory chunks that I bought for my smoker, which give a nice flavor to the food.  

Since I got it, I've used it more often than my regular charcoal grill.  Next up is chunk of tuna, for salade niçoise: so much better than canned fish.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 10, 2021)

I still use a charcoal grill. I inherited  a solid, concrete and marble grill which sits outside in the garden. If I haven´t got charcoal, I can use mango wood from the huge trees in the back. Burns faster, got to keep feeding it, but the flavour of the food is incredible. All the ash goes on the compost, or spread over the garden, so no waste. Plus we´ve got the advantage of 70-85° days, all year round.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 11, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> I still use a charcoal grill. I inherited  a solid, concrete and marble grill which sits outside in the garden. If I haven´t got charcoal, I can use mango wood from the huge trees in the back. Burns faster, got to keep feeding it, but the flavour of the food is incredible. All the ash goes on the compost, or spread over the garden, so no waste. Plus we´ve got the advantage of 70-85° days, all year round.



Sounds neat.  I guess mango wood would really kick it up?
Do you put all your ashes to compost or spread in your garden every time you cook out? 
My neighbor did this for years in two raised beds.  Its now a pit of hard clay.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 11, 2021)

Ideal soil, according to my university studies a thousand years back - 40 percent sand, 40 percent silt, and 20 percent clay, all mixed together with organic matter, i.e. peat moss, saw dust, manure, newsprint, grass clippings, compost, shredded leaves, etc.  The soil should halve lots of earthworms in it as well.  Depending on what is being grown, acidic, or alkali amendments are added, as are mineral rich additions to fortify the soil.  This mixture of sand, silt, and clay is called loam, and holds just the right amount of moisture, while remaining loose enough for good root development.  The organics supply nitrogen, sulfur, potassium, carbon, and other nutrients needed for plant growth.

One of my sisters puts newsprint paper into her garden every year and grows an amazing crop, every year.

If you have a suitable space, as in your basement, a worm box allows you to take veggie scraps to feed the worms, they multiply, and can be added to the soil in the spring, and the dirt they live in is full of worm casings, one of the best fertilizers on the planet.  Worm boxes have no odor, and veggie waste is eliminated.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

